# Cute video... Puppies vs Stairs



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy Friday!!

Puppies vs. Stairs: The Ultimate Supercut (VIDEO)


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Love it!!! What a to end the week


----------

